# 00953 - Interior Light Time limit ... anyone know what this means?



## jam.iii (Oct 11, 2005)

2001 Golf 1.8T...
was running measuring blocks the other day and did an autoscan for the hell of it and it returned this DTC:

Address 46 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 1J0 959 799 AJ
Component: 60 Zentral-SG Komf. 0001
Coding: 04096
Shop #: WSC 00034
1 Fault Found:
00953 - Interior Light Time limit
25-10 - Unknown Switch Condition - Intermittent
...anyone have any idea what this means? i usually fool around and scan about every 2-3 months if the CEL doesn't go on and this is the first time i've seen this... i've searched and never seen anyone address this DTC directly. though it might not be related at all, my cabin lights have been blue LED's for over a year. this is the the only thing i can think might be related to this DTC being set. anyone have info on it? TIA!










_Modified by jam.iii at 1:36 PM 9-28-2007_


----------



## brandonfast (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: 00953 - Interior Light Time limit ... anyone know what this means? (jam.iii)*

here you go, this is what volkswagen says is triggering the problem. have fun

00953 
Time limit interior light 
Undefined switch position t Faulty wiring or connectors 
– Check wiring and connectors using wiring diagram 

t Interior light, reading lights and luggage compartment connections malfunctioning 
– Check wiring and connectors using wiring diagram 

t Interior light malfunctioning 
– Replace interior light


----------



## jam.iii (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: 00953 - Interior Light Time limit ... anyone know what this means? (brandonfast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brandonfast* »_here you go, this is what volkswagen says is triggering the problem. have fun


lol








thank you brandon! not even gunna bother fooling around as all my interior lights work a-ok


----------



## brandonfast (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: 00953 - Interior Light Time limit ... anyone know what this means? (jam.iii)*

no problem, as long as you have no funky fault lights on in the dash i wouldnt worry about it ever. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: 00953 - Interior Light Time limit ... anyone know what this means? (brandonfast)*

For future reference, also covered by our WIKI for a while now.
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/index.php/00953


----------

